# One of three crazy cat ladies



## BiddiMom (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all! I'm the Mom of two kittens, both rescues. I have a little grey and white boy named Biddi, and a my little tortie girl named Murphy. Biddi is estimated to be around 10 weeks old, where Murphy is closer to 14 or 15. 

My girlfriend and I share a house with her Mom, and everyone under the roof has brought their own additions. My girlfriend brought Blackjack, Ayla, and Silver. Her Mom brought Peanut, Choni, and Putter, and the dog Puppa has his own cat, Fred (which is a totally cute story if you ever want to hear it). So we have a joke between us about being the three crazy cat ladies. 

Our cats are our babies, and I plan on posting pictures of all of them and letting you all meet them.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I have a Murphy too.


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!

I'd love to hear the story about how Puppa and Fred met.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Welcome! And I would also love to hear the story about how Puppa and Fred met, sounds _adorable_. It sounds like you live in a full and fun house.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. Youll fit in great here. Lots of multi cat households and hard core animal lovers here.


----------



## BiddiMom (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, puppa is a 9 year old mutt.  She was my girlfriend's brothers dog, and when he died, she couldn't bring herself to give she away, thus she became her's. Well, Fred came from a cruel home, and he was very sick and malnourished when she brought him home. Puppa immediately adopted the cat and would clean him and try to get him to play, so when he got better, he became her cat. When we say "Puppa, get your cat! Get his fleas!" Puppa will run to Fred and start nibbling in his fur getting his fleas, and Fred will just lie there purring. Also, when we just say "Puppa, where's Fred? Get your kitty, Puppa!" She'll go grab Fred by the scruff, and fred will just let her drag him wherever.


----------

